# Chris Kaman Bust Written All Over Him



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

He is nearly 7'1 in shoes but his wingspan is 6'11 3/4 that is short I am 6'1 and i have a 6'5 wingspan dude has Kevin Willis arms his stock is plumbting and that he has no athletiscm


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah it is true this hurts him but, the main reason is he is no lonfer the # 1 center in the draft.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

It's hard to draft a guy like him. this may sound racist, but it's hard to believe a white hick has any potentiol. Actually, it's not racist since I AM A WHITE HICK. LOL


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> He is nearly 7'1 in shoes but his wingspan is 6'11 3/4 that is short I am 6'1 and i have a 6'5 wingspan dude has Kevin Willis arms his stock is plumbting and that he has no athletiscm


You are so uniformed because nobody is saying his athleticism is bad, hes a very good athlete


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> He is nearly 7'1 in shoes but his wingspan is 6'11 3/4 that is short I am 6'1 and i have a 6'5 wingspan dude has Kevin Willis arms his stock is plumbting and that he has no athletiscm


No athletiscm?? Please he has awesome athleticism for his size.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Out Of the The Player he is the worst athlete. and his wingspan is the smallest out of the players even Keep has a bigger winspan at 7'0 and Kaman is 6'11.75

Chris Bosh
Darko Milicic
Melo Anthony 
Majeli Lampe
Jason Keep
Travis Hansen
Nick Collison
Mike Sweetney
Brendan Haywood


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> Out Of the The Player he is the worst athlete. and his wingspan is the smallest out of the players even Keep has a bigger winspan at 7'0 and Kaman is 6'11.75
> 
> Chris Bosh
> ...


His wing span will drop him some but to say hes a worst athlete you are WRONG!!!!. Collison stock will plummet because he could only do 4 reps of 180. Stop it because you are making no sense


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*How Much did Kaman do 1*

obisvouly not a lot or else they would have said something


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> His wing span will drop him some but to say hes a worst athlete you are WRONG!!!!. Collison stock will plummet because he could only do 4 reps of 180. Stop it because you are making no sense


4 reps of 180 what???


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

kaman is actually a very good athlete for a 7 footer, you would know this if you actually watched him play rather than making judgements based on solely what other people write. this is what allowed him to dominate the MAC and perform very well against higher level teams, and this is why he is projected to go so high in the draft

and as for collison only banging out 4 reps of 185, that is unbelieveable considering his build and the fact that he spent 4 years in a powerhouse basketball program, and every summer with the national teams

i spent two years at a very low D1 school where we didn't even have a weight program or a strength coach and i never even lifted a weight before i got there, but i can do at least 15 reps of 185 and i am only 19


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: How Much did Kaman do 1*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> obisvouly not a lot or else they would have said something


Actualy, they probably would have said something if he didnt do much, rather than if he performed as they had expected. Thats the problem, alot of you Kaman doubters are just assuming things such as that and trying to make them into facts. Kaman is a great athleticaly for his size, and yes he does have a short wingspan, and yes that will drop his stock. Does that mean hes going to be a horrible player in the league? Nope. This is the typical tall white guy sterotype thrown around every year. Please check out your facts first next time.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> kaman is actually a very good athlete for a 7 footer, you would know this if you actually watched him play rather than making judgements based on solely what other people write. this is what allowed him to dominate the MAC and perform very well against higher level teams, and this is why he is projected to go so high in the draft
> 
> and as for collison only banging out 4 reps of 185, that is unbelieveable considering his build and the fact that he spent 4 years in a powerhouse basketball program, and every summer with the national teams
> ...


Thats what I said and more than one site had it up. Thats going to drop him seriously


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll be honest...I have serious doubts about Chris Kaman as a pro. Why? I'll sum it up this way...

Michael Doleac, Evan Eschmeyer, Chris Mihm, Joel Pryzbilla, Curtis Borchardt...

First round picks...all...some even lottery picks...none have amounted to much of anything...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont like bench press when measuring basketball players,you play the game with your feet,nobody was pushing collison around at the college level so lets get off that rediculous subject,as for kaman(i guess this is stick up for the white guy night)i thought he showed two major qualities when i winessed him this past year,he can score with both hands very well and he has quick feet.lets start judging these guys based on basketball ability not some workout or weightroom b.s.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EGarrett</b>!
> I'll be honest...I have serious doubts about Chris Kaman as a pro. Why? I'll sum it up this way...
> 
> Michael Doleac, Evan Eschmeyer, Chris Mihm, Joel Pryzbilla, Curtis Borchardt...
> ...


This is what Im talking about. Classic stereotype. Thats probably the reason Brad Miller, considered a top 5 center by many, was not even drafted. Joel Pryzbilla is on his way to being a pretty good center IMO. Mihm and Borchardt have been injury ridden so they havent got much chance. As far as Doleac and Eschmeyer? Well, yea they arent very good, but that doesnt mean that any other tall white guy will underachieve like they have.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EGarrett</b>!
> I'll be honest...I have serious doubts about Chris Kaman as a pro. Why? I'll sum it up this way...
> 
> Michael Doleac, Evan Eschmeyer, Chris Mihm, Joel Pryzbilla, Curtis Borchardt...
> ...


Are they his brothers or something...Give the guy a chance.


----------



## Traneo03 (May 22, 2003)

dont forget big country reeves


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

It's hard to see talent in this guy, as i said, it's hard to see talent in a white hick. there are very small amount of guys like him that have been good, what from him shows that he'll be as good as those few? Nothing!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The guys has lots of talent and will be a very good player. The next dave cowens.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

The thing about Kaman is that he's good not because he's a seven footer, but because he's a skilled basketball player. For this reason, I don't think the bigger defenders in the NBA will pose as big an obstacle for him. The guy knows how to play basketball, and that goes a long way. Not that he'll be a great player, but even as a serviceable center, he'll be one of the best at his position.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Don't forget the usual suspect, Mark Madsen. In my opinion, he turns out to be a decent, nothing great, but average center.


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Speaking of Big Country. I'm sure you meant it as a joke, but for his first 3 years he was one of the top centers in the NBA. People see him as a joke just because of his last few injury-plagued years.

Speaking of Kaman, I think he will be one of the top centers in the league in a few years. I've only seen him play a few times but anyone who says this guy isn't athletic has not seen him play. He's got a pretty nice vertical two. If Kaman isn't athletic neither is Brendan Haywood. Get over the "white" crap. Bob Sura a white guy, is one of the better athletes in the NBA.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

This guy was the almost-can't-miss center until Pavel went bonkers. Without that air of expectation, he may surprise. Kaman was at #4 in many mock drafts up until about a week ago, so I can't see why we all have to change our opinions because one of his competitors had a good work out.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

i agree

*Bashing of the sites fan base will not be allowed--BEEZ*collison is a fundamental post player but he is going to need upper body strength to box out and play post defense

and kaman is very fundamentally skilled and a pretty good athlete for his size

as someone else said, mihm and pryzbilla and borchardt have been hurt a lot, pryzbilla was drafted on potential, mihm wants to be a wing player, and borchardt was hurt all season with bad feet that have plagued him his whole career

doleac and eschmeyer are not athletic, and are role players

doleac's offense was based on shooting 15 footers and eschmeyers offense was based on sealing in college, now he can't over power anyone because everyone else is his size and just as strong

kaman's footwork and touch with either hand is what sets him apart, plus the fact that he is a good athlete and has a lot of potential to improve

his wingspan is less than an inch shorter than his height, and for the average human being their wingspan should match their height, so it's not a big deal

kevin willis on the other hand is a freak, a 7 footer that wears a size 12 basketball shoe (your forearm is the same length as your foot)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Traneo03</b>!
> dont forget big country reeves


Don't forget that you don't know what you're talking about -- Bryant Reeves was a 16/10 center before a debilitating back injury forced him to retire. :whatever:

True, he was and still is overpaid, but there's no excuse (except ignorance) to lump him into the talent category with the likes of Chris Mihm and keep a straight face.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thekid</b>!
> Don't forget the usual suspect, Mark Madsen. In my opinion, he turns out to be a decent, nothing great, but average center.


In my opinion, he will be out of the league and working at Sears within the next three years.

He's a PF anyways.


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

KAMANS STRENGTH IS NOT IN QUESTION HE HAD THE HIGHEST AMOUNT OF REPS OUT OF THE TOP 15 PLAYERS. HE ALSO RAN THE 3/4 COURT RUN FASTER THAN ANY OF THE OTHER BIG MEN AND WITH A 30" VERT IDONT SEE THE LACK OF ATHLETISISM. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLANE TO ME WHY ALL THE HATERS THINK THERE OPINION MATTERS WHEN THEY USE NO FACTS ON THEIR POSTS.:sour:


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

where did you get that info from?


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

I KNOW HIS FAMILY


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Now I know Grand Rapids MI is no ny or La or chicago But its still a city of about 800,000 people so I wouldnt say its a hick town and kaman grew up in the hood of Grand Rapids not in the country so again get your facts strait before you post your BS:|


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> He is nearly 7'1 in shoes but his wingspan is 6'11 3/4 that is short I am 6'1 and i have a 6'5 wingspan dude has Kevin Willis arms his stock is plumbting and that he has no athletiscm


Really. I remember when you made a post taking about how althethic he was, and how he would make a good prospect.

Looks like you pulled another Eddy Curry


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> He is nearly 7'1 in shoes but his wingspan is 6'11 3/4 that is short I am 6'1 and i have a 6'5 wingspan dude has Kevin Willis arms his stock is plumbting and that he has no athletiscm


Kevin Willis' arms did well enough to get him a roster spot into his 40's (and that's on the best team in the NBA).


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Didn't Kaman's stock drop because he had some unimpressive workouts?


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

all of kamans workouts have went very well
jery west said he loves chris . pat riley said he found chris very intriguing .and toronto s ast gms said they thought chris could be a big asset to ther team. torontos head gm is very tight liped about what he thought.


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

one thing that everyone I hear posting dosnt take into consideration is HEART and not only is kaman an extremly talented player ,but his heart and love of the game is what will seperate him . All of the greats through sports history were separated from the rest by one major thing and that thing is heart.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

one last thing(or maybe not)his standing reach is one inch shorter than the much ballyhooed darko milicic,thats not bad.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Really funny. 



> dude has Kevin Willis arms


That should qualify him to play into his 40s!  

Unless injured, will be on the rookie all-star team. Good shot at ROTY, he is NBA ready. Has all the physical tools, loves to bang, work ethic, savvy. Probably the least likely player to be a 2004 bust, and that includes Lebron & Darko.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

for those worried about his length, his standing reach tied him for third (at 9'2.5") of all the prospects measured in chicago behind ONLY darko and pavel.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*chris Maruc?*

uh Chris Marucs was 9-6 u have false info he must be at least 4th


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

He is legit, he is a scoring machine. People won't like him because he is white(from America, the Euros) that is the only reason. He is the next Rik Smits, omly just alittle shorter.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

i dont like that comparison

the only things i am seeing are tall white and blonde hair


rik smits was soft, he liked to play 15 feet and out

kaman is an agile athletic banger


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

When I see Kaman, and all the things he brings, one player comes to mind for comparison. Alonzo Mourining. He seems to be at a similar level of development as 'Zo when he was at the same age. Both are aggressive and score/rebound/block, and are great but not outstanding athletes. And Kaman is 2 inches taller. Kaman can play. Just because he is ghost white and from Wyoming, doesn't mean he will be another Big Country.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

I dunno, I used to be on the bust wagon, but I'm thinking he'll be a pretty good player in the league.

Big men who understand the game and are willing to work on their weaknesses are rare these days, and I also hear he likes to contact.

I think he could turn into a good low-post scorer some day. Maybe even an all-star in the east.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> When I see Kaman, and all the things he brings, one player comes to mind for comparison. Alonzo Mourining. He seems to be at a similar level of development as 'Zo when he was at the same age. Both are aggressive and score/rebound/block, and are great but not outstanding athletes. And Kaman is 2 inches taller. Kaman can play. Just because he is ghost white and from Wyoming, doesn't mean he will be another Big Country.


i like the zo comparison, despite their differences. kaman is a great worker and i think his strength will be very impressive in 5 years (because obviously Zo is SO much stronger at this point). also, we all know that Zo was ultra aggressive and i don't think kaman will play with that same kind of anger, but he's not going to be lacking in passion either IMO.


----------

